# Hereford Pigs



## goodhors (May 3, 2011)

I am not normally a pig person, but they can be cute.  I do not wish to own any, but looking at them is fine.  

I ran across this Craigslist ad, so I opened it for a look.  Photos were real cute and ALMOST enough to induce me into buying a pig, colored like the cattle!

Being a Heritage breed, you increase their viability with using the meat animals to make breeding worthwhile and pay the expenses of owner.  In other words, the more you eat them, the more they breed them for more animals!!  Everyone wins that way!

Anyway, here is the site for those who have never seen a Hereford pig, maybe looking at "different" breeds than the popular commercial crosses.  Herefords sound very nice, easy keepers who gain without much added expense.  Could be just the right pig for family use, and why they were kept in the past.  And REALLY cute to watch in the field or barnyard!! 

http://flint.craigslist.org/grd/2358647841.html


----------



## Royd Wood (May 3, 2011)

Being a Heritage breed, you increase their viability with using the meat animals to make breeding worthwhile and pay the expenses of owner.  In other words, the more you eat them, the more they breed them for more animals!!  Everyone wins that way!

Yep they are Herefords with curly tails 

 - your singing from my hymm sheet Goodhors as we are trying to promote the Large Black and British Saddleback heritage breeds 
The Brit Saddles look like my Belted Galloways - must get some pics of them

So here's a pic or two of the L Bs for you


----------



## his1911 (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm partial to heritage pigs myself, I've got a full-blood Mulefoot boar, and two Mulefoot /large black cross sows. I aim to get at least one other Mulefoot gilt when I can find one!


----------



## Bimpnottin (Jun 4, 2011)

Herefords are a really sweet breed.  I know that some people really don't like pigs, but I've been raised with them since I was born and miss owning them.  Mom and Dad used to own Herefords and they are really good mothers and gentle.  Yes, they are pids, can weight a lot, are compact and close to the ground, so they can wipe you out if you're not careful, but good farm animals - which is the point that I think some people forget.  Not a pet, but a productive farm animal.


----------

